# Score....!



## Tom Smart (Apr 15, 2020)

.....at Costco. Went during the geezer hours early this morning. 







 

A friend reported this was gone before early afternoon. 

Better get your bacon now as the packing plants begin to close.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 15, 2020)

You got lucky! I'm just planning on using shavings if we run out....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 15, 2020)

You should start now, Tony, and let your family use the traditional product. It will last longer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Maverick (Apr 15, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> .....at Costco. Went during the geezer hours early this morning.



Yep, did the same thing about a week and a half ago. Finally an advantage to getting old.... Well, other than the alternative.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 15, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Finally an advantage to getting old....


The monthly social security check is a heck of a lot better than being laid off.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Maverick (Apr 15, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> The monthly social security check is a heck of a lot better than being laid off.



I am fortunate, I am still working (from home) as my employer is considered essential.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Apr 15, 2020)

Great find!
We got lucky when we strolled thru Sams last week.
Work??? Hasn't slowed down for me much---they keep changing what we can/can't do over the phone and refills for some are a nightmare. Clinic was slow for a couple days--but am pretty much back up to near normal numbers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Apr 15, 2020)

Think we'll head to Costco's tomorrow. Running low on bacon at home. Got plenty of TP, however.


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 15, 2020)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Think we'll head to Costco's tomorrow. Running low on bacon at home. Got plenty of TP, however.


We kinda overdosed on pork products - bacon, pork chops, pork tenderloin, pork loin.....Oink!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 15, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> .....at Costco. Went during the geezer hours early this morning.
> 
> View attachment 184856
> 
> ...


You might want to see if @Mike1950 will trade some amboyna burl for a LFRB of toilet paper!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Sprung (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm headed to Costco tomorrow. TP is on the shopping list - we're running low. The last time I was at Costco, they ran out when I was 20 feet from the pallet.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Bill_LFW (Apr 15, 2020)

a meat cutter butcher told me yesterday, beef prices will sky rocket by summer with 2 beef plants closed, the pork prices will go up, and there's tons of chicken so I bought as many angus new York steaks as my freezer would hold

Reactions: +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 15, 2020)

TimR said:


> You might want to see if @Mike1950 will trade some amboyna burl for a LFRB of toilet paper!!


Hey Mike......!!


----------



## Tony (Apr 15, 2020)

I went to Sam's today to pick up a prescription and looked, none there. We have plenty for now but always looking for the future....


----------



## Herb G. (Apr 15, 2020)

Send me some.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 15, 2020)

Beef has already dropped in price for the farmer, price is up at the stores because of plants closing. Farmers are dumping milk because those plants have stopped. EPA threatening to fine farmers as milk is a hazardous material when dumped. The meat rendering markets are now charging farmers to take any bull calves. If you hunt, consider buying a few calves and harvest as you see fit. I realize many of you are likely out of touch butchering your own animals. Just sucks seeing the stats. We might be going halves on a pig with the neighbor in June, see how things play out.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Apr 15, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> .....at Costco. Went during the geezer hours early this morning.
> 
> View attachment 184856
> 
> ...


daaaaaaammmmmmm, as was stated in the movie friday

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 16, 2020)

Got TP, paper towels, and shop towels at Costco today. Couple of whole chickens for $4 each!

And everything else on the list my wife gave me - went to both Costco and Aldi (they are about 30 minutes away from where we live) and now we have groceries for a couple weeks.

Never would have thought I'd ever have even a tinge of excitement about being able to buy toilet paper, but here we are.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Apr 16, 2020)

Sprung said:


> Never would have thought I'd ever have even a tinge of excitement about being able to buy toilet paper, but here we are.


Crazy, ain't it?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sprung (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm glad that we have a good amount of beef in the freezer from buying a quarter of beef last year, though did pick up some chicken today because we were almost out of it in the freezer.

With news that some of the meat plans are closing down because of too many sick employees, I saw lots of people panic buying meat today. One person at Costco had at least a dozen various packages of meat - and those aren't small packages at Costco...


----------

